# West branch



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone going out there this weekend? I plan on going out Saturday will let you know if I get anything.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Plannin on it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be at the dam maybe Friday evening. Saturday around 5 - 5:30 pm and Sunday morning early. I plan on having sore feet from the rocks lol. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I was think the same Westbranch in my kayak


----------



## Jesse Mayle (Feb 11, 2017)

Planning on getting out all weekend any suggestion on West branch


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you still launch at the camp grounds? Want to put my achilles inflatable in tomorrow


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

gsherbs said:


> Can you still launch at the camp grounds? Want to put my achilles inflatable in tomorrow


Campground ramp is open as are are the other ramps.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll be out tomorrow. Any visibility reports? assuming the west end is chocolate milk, but what about the campground or closer to the dam?


----------



## jayhoch (May 9, 2015)

Any updates about the ice on branch?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

jayhoch said:


> Any updates about the ice on branch?


I put today's update in. Below thread..


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Are there any areas of WB to stay away from? Hot spots? It looks like maybe the inlets that have downed timber could be good crappie spots. I've heard that at Berlin the water level can change with the bat of an eye. I'm anxious to try WB, since it's really close to me. (just moved here last summer). Thanks for your help.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It can get pretty busy on the main lake in the summer months, lots of bays to go into and plenty of timber in the water at different areas. The west end toward rt14 is supposedly no walk zone so lots of good areas that way plus no jet skiers or water skiers in that area. Water starts dropping in late summer , last year it was a lot earlier.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks, Snag. Are there just 3 launch ramps for WB? East, West, and campground? Is water level regulated at the dam or is it just dependent on rain water? I'm anxious to get in those inlets...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep those three main concrete ramps, and two gravel ramps one off of rock springs road before the bridge coming from rt 5 and a gravel one off of knapp road by rt14. The lake level is regulated from the spillway at the dam. There is about five different streams coming into the lake at different areas. Not big streams but good flows in the spring. Jay lake is the bay by the campground ramp has a variety of fish in those bays, Muskie , bass , crappie , eyes , never know what's next . A good area when the winds are rough on the main lake ..


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Really good information, Snag. I really appreciate it! From what I could tell, the campground ramps remained in all winter. I was tempted to try it out , but the water level looked pretty low.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Drove by today (1:30) saw one trailer in RS rd ramp and one canoe in Jay Lake from campground ramp. Water still low, finally a little on West end by Knapp rd.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Jesse Mayle said:


> Planning on getting out all weekend any suggestion on West branch


Oh man....getting out all weekend sounds just....awesome!! Good Luck!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Any one got eyes on west branch, is there any ice after today? Was planning on trying it this weekend early on in the week, but qiestioning after todays snow.


----------



## jayhoch (May 9, 2015)

Anyone have an update on West branch? Is there ice?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Drove over it today and it's open except for some ice in the protected bays


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Drove around this afternoon. Saw 4 trailers in the west ramp lot and the docks were in.


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Put the boat in at Rock Springs. No ice visible anywhere I was water temp was 39-40 at 4:30pm. Saw about 5 boats out.


----------

